# 1/4 mile times :)



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey folks i have actually delayed to write this, but last sunday i went up the bremerton raceway to catch some spins. Heres the out come

[email protected]

See ga16de's are fast

Everthing in car expect spare crap. Other than that only mods are intake pop charger w/ homemade adapter, 2" press bent catback, and adv. timing. 

Its a 93 sentra E with 126k on it and still runing hard.

To check out my time go to http://www.bremertonraceway.com/ click on race results and go down towards the bottom Youll see me. I was a semi-finalist.

CORY


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Congrats on your 1/4 time. Where you rolling on your 17 inch rims too?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> *Congrats on your 1/4 time. Where you rolling on your 17 inch rims too? *



naww i bolted my 13" stellies on the night before. those 17's would kill me hehehe.

Thanks

CORY


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

what kind of tranny do u have, the 4-speed or the 5-speed? Because my best timing was [email protected] and my R/T was .606, and i have HS CAI, 2.25 exhaust with magnaflow muffler, KYBAGX shocks, Sprint springs, short shifter, and 13inch blackies with birdgestone protenzas tires, and i have the 4-speed manual transmission.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Yeah...I think the 4 speed would really kill your time...

I have a 4 speed too...I defenitally don't expect to run no 16's...that's for sure...

Slvrsentra...that's geniuanely impressive man...keep it up...*thumbs up*


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

my best time with minor mods 14.6 @ 97.5 2002 SE-R on street tires @ 26psi. 1/2 tank of 100 octane fuel and no pass. and rear seats. (pulled them at the strip for the runs. this is the best of three runs. i also cooled the intake down with ice before each run. just so no one wonders i brought a cooler with ice, a big ziplock back and a towel. put the bag on the intake and set the towel on it for a few min. before each run.


----------

